# Empty Room ...HELP!!!!!



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, what a strange arrangement. One thing that makes it seem odd is the chair that's hanging out in the entry way room. Here's my two cents.

One solution would be to put up a couple of knee walls between the entry way room and the family room. Leave about 5 to 6' between the knee walls. On the knee walls, you can either use round or square columns to run from the knee wall to the ceiling. Do what matches the other trim on your house. That will break off the two spaces but leave them with an open feel. Then for the entry way room, you can get a small dining room table with maybe four chairs and a buffet and tend the placement toward the kitchen.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought the same thing as bradnailer. The brown recliner is in a funny place. Maybe bring it in toward the other furniture in the living room. The idea of the two knee walls is awesome. That would look very nice. 

Along the wall to the left of your door as you are walking in, how about a sofa table (I think that's what they're called - about 4' wide and 12" deep?). A table there would be a good place for a cell phone charger so you plug it in when you get home and grab it on the way out. It would also break-up the length of that wall. You could hang a large mirror above it, paintings, a huge clock or a gallery of family photos. 

By the way, I'm probably the last person to be giving decorating advice. I've spent 12 years trying to think of what to do with my own front entryway. For some reason it's easier with someone else's house. 

It looks like you need a place for coats, hats, shoes, etc. I have an idea for that, but I can't explain it so I'll look online for a picture.


----------



## KitKat70 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Hmmm....*

Looking at the layout of your space... I almost feel like the area you have your living room set up was meant to be a formal dining room (even though it looks as if you have an eat-in kitchen area; it's not uncommon to have both) and the entry-way that you are trying to decorate is actually meant to be the living room space... Is this the case and you have decided to use it differently??? :confused1:


----------



## KitKat70 (Feb 26, 2009)

*My idea for your space =)*

I've decided to give my $.2. 

First, I would move your living room into the empty space arranging it with the back of the sofa facing the area your furniture is now in and I would place a sofa table behind it (to dress up the look when looking from your now living room into your now empty space). I would also position the furniture more towards the kitchen leaving a 'foyer' area near the front door.

Second, I would turn your now living room into a formal dining room... Get a nice table set with high back chairs (if that's your taste) and matching China cabinet or hutch.

Third, in the 'foyer' space created by pushing the new living room area towards the kitchen I would get a small but dressy chair or bench (an oversized rectangular ottoman could work too) and a basket or rack to hold shoes and put them on one side of the door... I would get a coat rack or stand and a large vase shaped pot or basket to hold umbrellas and place them on the other side of the door.


----------

